# Questions from PDC first-timer



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi there... I expect to be in Spartansburg during the next month or so to take delivery of a 550i. I may spend the night after delivery in the area to take a drive in the mountains before coming back to FL (not many twisties here). So, the questions are:

1. what is the "wrap up" time on "delivery day" at PCD?
2. if someone has graciously put together a "top 5 roads to cruise in a BMW while at PCD", I would love to hear about it. Would help me plan a "little cruise" if I could get some suggestions ahead of my trip.

Thanks in advance!

edit: BTW, I checked the PCD Wiki and saw the "western" routes (Tail of the Dragon, Cherohala, etc). Hoping for something similar, except heading back east/southeast.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

In answer to item 1, I believe there are usually two groups of three customers taking delivery. Both groups did all our track time from 8 to 10. Our group then did the plant tour (no time for the Zentrum, but you can go back after delivery) and X5 off road course before lunch, while the other half took delivery of their cars. Lunch at noon was followed by the hot lap with Donnie. Then we took delivery at the PDC while the other group did the plant/Zentrum and X5 course. My wife and I were on the road about 2:00.

Since I drove north, I can't help with item #2. We didn't do any roads that were worth recommending. I'm sure others will have suggestions. Have fun!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

We just got back from our 5/14 p/u and as usual ( my second ) it was awesome and this time we were able to tour the plant as well.We finished about 1:30 but didn't need and overview of the car.

Jonathan will help you out with some great roads if you're willing to go a little out of your way plus you might even want to see the Biltmore Estate in Asheville,NC.

I promise this delivery experience will exceed your expectations from the moment you arrive until you say goodbye.Everyone there goes out of their way to make sure your delivery is the best.....enjoy the ride !


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

When you leave the Performance Center, go towards Greenville on I-85 until you get to Hwy 25 (White Horse Road). Go north about 10-15 miles to State Hwy 11. Go west on Hwy 11 until you get to Hwy 276 to Ceasar's Head. Take 276 north to Brevard then take Hwy 64 west to Hwy 411. Take 411 south to Atlanta and then back to Florida. As an alternative, after you reach Brevard, go to Asheville and tour the Biltmore Estate - it is spectacular but do take the Hey 276 to Brevard; it will really show what your car can (or can't) do.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

If you are short on time try this. Day one- finnish your delivery then go to Ashville. There is a Hamptom Inn just off I40 that is almost on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Day 2- Drive the parkway north untill you get to I77 (Full day). You will be just below Statesville. There are very many hotels between there and Charlotte. Spend the night there and drive home the third day. 77S-26E-95S. You will be about 5 hours to Savannah and probably 3+/- home. 
GH


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There are normally split the day's deliveries into two groups. One half goes at 10:15 and the other starts the tour at 1:30.

Sometimes when they are short on help, they will run a single tour at 3:00. (That may have already changed)

When we took a 1:30 tour, we were done around 3:00 or so. 

If you get a 1:30 or a 3:00 tour it is your last activity for the day. You already have your car, so you could just leave and skip the tour.

If at all possible you should take the tour though. We both enjoyed it.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

I've done two PDC pickups and the 2-day drivers school. On first pickup I left from the PDC and drove to Savannah - arrived late and frazzled. 

On the second pickup and the drivers school I booked an extra night at the Marriott after all was over. Am doing the same for 2-day M-school this fall. Life is too short to be hustling around a schedule on a fun day - take an extra night at Greenville and relax.


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I have spent time in Asheville w/ the family and we loved it. Saw the Biltmore Estate and a couple other tourist spots. Really like this part of the Country.

This trip might be more of a road trip with my wife and my eight new friends (under the hood!)

GeorgeT, what is the speed limit on Hwys 25 and 276? Is it flowing traffic, say steady 45mph? Just trying to figure out how much time it may take to get to Brevard (276 looks real nice!). Are 64 and 411 worth having to get through Atlanta on the way back? I was looking at continuing north on 276 from Brevard to BRP, then 178 back south towards Greenville. Any comments?


----------



## zrdster (May 13, 2002)

Try the Dragon (US 129) if you have time. From Greenville, it is about 3 1/2 hours north northeast.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

The drive to Brevard will take about an hour plus or minus a few minutes and another 30 - 45 minutes to Asheville. Hwy 25 varies from 45 in city areas to 55 once you are in the country. Hwy 276 varies from 55 down to a "suggested" 20 in certain turns. I typically can go 15 -20 mph quicker than the suggested speed without trying too hard. That section of 276 is not recommended for big trucks.

Hwy 25 is 4-lane, Hwy 11 is two lane mostly 55 mph limit not heavily traveled and Hwy 276is two lane with a few "passing" sections so you can pass slower cars, again not heavily traveled during the week.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Daytona550 said:


> Are 64 and 411 worth having to get through Atlanta on the way back? I was looking at continuing north on 276 from Brevard to BRP, then 178 back south towards Greenville. Any comments?


If you are driving south through Atlanta be sure to check on the status of the repaving and the 14th Street bridge project.

Last weekend they had three lanes closed on the 75/85 downtown connector. Traffic was terrible.

I-285 is the alternate.


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

*What's 178 Brevard-to-Greenville like?*



zrdster said:


> Try the Dragon (US 129) if you have time. From Greenville, it is about 3 1/2 hours north northeast.


This was my first thought but unfortunately too far NW (loved to, but it'll have to be some other time).



GeorgeT said:


> ...Hwy 25 is 4-lane, Hwy 11 is two lane mostly 55 mph limit not heavily traveled and Hwy 276is two lane with a few "passing" sections so you can pass slower cars, again not heavily traveled during the week.


Coming from FL, this sounds great:thumbup:



Andrew*Debbie said:


> Last weekend they had three lanes closed on the 75/85 downtown connector. Traffic was terrible.


:yikes: Exactly my concern!

*Anyone familiar with 178 southbound (Brevard towards Greenville)? 2-lane, 4-lane, speed limit?*


----------



## oranje335i (Apr 2, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> If you are driving south through Atlanta be sure to check on the status of the repaving and the 14th Street bridge project.
> 
> Last weekend they had three lanes closed on the 75/85 downtown connector. Traffic was terrible.
> 
> I-285 is the alternate.


Repaving is only on the weekends. But the connector (I-75/I-85 run together through ATL on the connector) will be jammed with normal commuting traffic from 3:30pm through 6:30pm. Unless there is an accident, which will not improve the trip.

Best to avoid hitting ATL at all from 3:00pm until 7:00pm. Outside of those times (assuming you aren't coming through in the morning), you should be fine.


----------



## zrdster (May 13, 2002)

zrdster said:


> Try the Dragon (US 129) if you have time. From Greenville, it is about 3 1/2 hours north northeast.


Sorry, I meant NW not NE... That's why I have GPS...:rofl:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Daytona550 said:


> Hi there... I expect to be in Spartansburg during the next month or so to take delivery of a 550i. I may spend the night after delivery in the area to take a drive in the mountains before coming back to FL (not many twisties here). So, the questions are:
> 
> 1. what is the "wrap up" time on "delivery day" at PCD?
> 2. if someone has graciously put together a "top 5 roads to cruise in a BMW while at PCD", I would love to hear about it. Would help me plan a "little cruise" if I could get some suggestions ahead of my trip.
> ...


Should wrap up the day no later than 3pm. My favorite route that doesn't have a lot of traffic and has unbelievable views along the way is hwy 276 which GeorgeT mentions below.



GeorgeT said:


> When you leave the Performance Center, go towards Greenville on I-85 until you get to Hwy 25 (White Horse Road). Go north about 10-15 miles to State Hwy 11. Go west on Hwy 11 until you get to Hwy 276 to Ceasar's Head. Take 276 north to Brevard then take Hwy 64 west to Hwy 411. Take 411 south to Atlanta and then back to Florida. As an alternative, after you reach Brevard, go to Asheville and tour the Biltmore Estate - it is spectacular but do take the Hey 276 to Brevard; it will really show what your car can (or can't) do.


The only change I would make to this route is to take hwy 14 in Greer, SC to Hwy 11 then Hwy 276 to Brevard. At that point depending on your time frame, I would continue on hwy 276 through the Pisgah National Forrest up to the Blue Ridge Parkway.

Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Hwy 276 is a nice drive, with lots of twisties. Hwy 178 from Rosman (a wide spot in the road) to Greenville is even more fun imho and it usually has less traffic. Another great drive is Hwy 11 to 28 and up into Highlands NC. I drive all three of these roads several times a year and you can't go wrong with any of them. Enjoy.


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

need4speed said:


> Hwy 276 is a nice drive, with lots of twisties. Hwy 178 from Rosman (a wide spot in the road) to Greenville is even more fun imho and it usually has less traffic. Another great drive is Hwy 11 to 28 and up into Highlands NC. I drive all three of these roads several times a year and you can't go wrong with any of them. Enjoy.


Thanks for the feedback. Nice ride BTW:thumbup: I wish I could take my coupe for a spin up there (not really for a spin but you know what I mean)!


----------



## c_topher (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with 276 to Caesar's Head - SHARP twisties/switchbacks and a beautiful drive up into the mountains. Can enjoy completely without exceeding your 4500rpm break in limitation.


----------

